# Up side down



## jokensmoken (Oct 6, 2019)

So a small rural airport air traffic controller suddenly lost all communications with a small twin engine he was assisting in navigation on an EXTREAMLY foggy overcast night.
After several minutes of desperately trying to reestablish communication the control tower phone rang.
When he answered it the man on the other end was panick stricken and shouted "ya gotta help me...the piolet just had a massive heart attack and I think he might be dead...just before he lost consciousness he handed me his cell phone and managed to say 'control tower... speed dial' then he passed out...ya gotta help me.
I'm flying upside down at about 13,000 feet about 180 miles an hour...YA GOTTA HELP ME"
The air controller said "Okay sir, it's going to be okay. I need you to relax a minute, calm down and answer a couple questions for me"
The passenger said okay and begged the controller to please hurry.
The controller ask " Okay sir, how do you know you're flying at 13,000 feet?"
"Well I'm reading the altimeter and it says 13,000 feet" the man replied.
"Okay, that's good" the controller said and continued " okay, and your speed; how do you know you're flying at 180 miles per hour"?
The passenger replied the speedometer was right next the altimeter and it said 180.
The controller then said "perfect. Now this next question is quite important...as you can clearly see it is very overcast and foggy; in many cases these conditions can cause sever disorientation; how do you know you are flying upside down"?
The man screams " because the pee that should be running down my leg is running out of my shirt collar, that's how"!


----------



## Jabiru (Oct 7, 2019)

Haha


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 14, 2019)

That's funny
Gary


----------

